# England Premier League 25-27 April



## A_Skywalker (Apr 20, 2009)

25 Apr 13:00 Bolton v Aston Villa  2.80 3.30 2.30   
25 Apr 13:00 Everton v Man City  1.80 3.40 4.00   
25 Apr 13:00 Fulham v Stoke  1.72 3.40 4.50   
25 Apr 13:00 Hull v Liverpool  7.50 4.33 1.36   
25 Apr 13:00 West Brom v Sunderland  2.37 3.25 2.75   
25 Apr 13:00 West Ham v Chelsea  5.50 3.60 1.57   
25 Apr 15:30 Man Utd v Tottenham  1.40 4.00 7.50   
26 Apr 11:30 Arsenal v Middlesbrough  1.40 4.00 7.50   
26 Apr 14:00 Blackburn v Wigan  1.90 3.30 3.75  
27 Apr 18:00 Newcastle v Portsmouth  2.00 3.30 3.40


----------



## Anggun (Apr 23, 2009)

*Portsmouth* away win is possible. 
Newcastle have several injured players and a few players out of form. A good chance for Pompey to win. Could be backed with draw.


----------



## Anggun (Apr 23, 2009)

*Everton* vs Manchester city @1.92 Betfair
Everton are 6th after the point won from Chelsea. What a better way to continue with winning points than winning at home. Obviously the team in form.
Manchester city has 2 faces. At home they produce their best football, away they don't show their best. Why would this change today ? No way! 
1.92 is too good considering the form of Everton.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Apr 25, 2009)

I can't believe this, clearly no penalty. this is a robbery  :evil:


----------



## gavind (Dec 1, 2013)

Sometimes it happens. Sometimes I even think that they pay those officials. Sigh*


----------

